
Warping Text To Bézier Curves (2009) - gontard
http://www.planetclegg.com/projects/WarpingTextToSplines.html
======
chris_wot
Don't forget to also read
[http://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo/](http://pomax.github.io/bezierinfo/)

~~~
mnw21cam
Wow, a few of those diagrams lock up the tab in Chromium when played with.

------
amelius
I'm looking for a javascript library that can do operations on bezier curves.
For instance: path intersection, path union, path grow/shrink, path rounding,
applying calligraphic pens to paths, etc. (basically all the operations found
in vector graphics tools).

~~~
slig
You might be interested in JSClipper [1]: "Clipper is a robust library for
polygon boolean operations and offsetting". See the demo here [2].

[1] [http://jsclipper.sourceforge.net/](http://jsclipper.sourceforge.net/)

[2]
[http://jsclipper.sourceforge.net/6.1.1.1/main_demo.html](http://jsclipper.sourceforge.net/6.1.1.1/main_demo.html)

